# Focus screen 550D



## Dobbin (Jun 3, 2012)

Just returned from holiday and been trying to clean my camera after it got some spots of dust etc on it. However I had noticed that I have a few spots on the focusing screen but they wont budge with compressed air can jetting. I then tried to remove with a little isopropyl and water mix (solution contained within the Jessops Deluxe cleaning kit). This may have been a bad move as I now have some smudge marks. Looking online for assistance it would appear that many 550D owners are having problems with regards this sort of issue. I'm thinking of taking the screen out as per the online guides for a closer look. Any points to watch out for in doing this? Also if the screen requires to be replaced where are these available from at how much? thanks in advance.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 3, 2012)

How distracting is it? It won't affect camera operation or your images in anyway, as the focus screen is out of the optical path once the mirror flips up. If you can't live with it then find a local service centre. The rebels screens are not designed to be user removed.


----------



## mike p (Jun 24, 2012)

I once made this mistake too.

It wont affect IQ or any operation, but it is very annoying.

I bought mine of Ebay and cost arround 6 dollars. Installed it myself, just get good lighting, a good plyer and watch this tutorial http://www.focusingscreen.com/work/550den.htm 

Get a blower too.

Hope this helps


----------



## mike p (Jun 25, 2012)

one last tip to everyone.

NEVER EVER use any sort of alcohol mix to clean any of the internal parts of the shutter.

In this case, alcohol will ERASE focus points on the focus screen.


----------

